# Cool Tractor



## Ken N Tx

Thought you might enjoy these!! edro:
(Owner is unknown)


----------



## Thomas

Holy smokes,tilling or bringing wagon hay to barn in record time..like to see the specs on that beast.


----------



## ljeune

That's one hell of a Ford.


----------



## johndeere9360

Cool ahhhm have you a john deere???


----------



## jhngardner367

Looks like a blown 239 Ford flat-head ! AWSOME!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Wowee! I bet that cost a fortune to assemble but man is it cool! Thanks Ken for getting the N section ramped up.


----------



## Rednecktractors

Bad ass.... what type of motor is it


----------



## pogobill

It's a '52 8N with a blown Ford flathead V8 with twin two barrel carbs.
Here it is spruced up a little more.









Thanks to Mike Kelly's Cruise News!


----------



## FredM

bloody good looking show pony, that one


----------



## deerhide

What a great job, so much detail. You have got to be proud!
Where did you 'grab' the power for the front drive? Jim


----------

